# Police Officer Darryl Wallace



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Darryl Wallace*
Clayton County Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Sunday, March 15, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 5 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Darryl Wallace was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to a prowler call at approximately 8:30 pm.

He had his emergency equipment activated and was attempting to pass another vehicle when his patrol car left the roadway at the intersection of Tara Boulevard and Old Poston Road.

Officer Wallace had served with the Clayton County Police Department for only five months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Gregory Porter
Clayton County Police Department
7911 North McDonough Street
Jonesboro, GA 30236

Phone: (770) 477-3747

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22413-police-officer-darryl-wallace#ixzz3UaQjhSa5


----------

